# All nighter



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Got a nice 8# butt settling in till 7 in the morning. Cooking good. Wrapped my hickory chunks in tin foil to try to stretch out the smoke


----------



## Brett (Apr 18, 2011)

I can smell it from here. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Let me know when lunch is, I'm headed to work soon!!!


----------



## OHenry (Apr 28, 2011)

Nice setup! Sounds good.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

The foil wrap helps. Are you putting the chunks on the plate setter or on the coals?
I usually put 2 on the coals for early smoke and 2 or 3 on the plate setter for longer-lasting smoke.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

The foil worked pretty good. Never tried on the plate setter. I placed a few out to the edges of the coals and noticed on had just started smoking this morning. Had good smoke all night and when I stuck the probe in after 11 hrs it was like sticking it in chewed up jello. Best one I ever smoked. Meat candy. This was delivered to a family in need so I'm eating a turkey sandwich for lunch lol


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Very nice Tryn.


----------



## Brett (Apr 18, 2011)

I bet they will enjoy it. You are giving me the itch to some one. Last time I smoked three and gave them away. Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

Now that is a nice set up! Congrats!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

A very nice thing you did there . I'm sure that they will appreciate that very much. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Yeah -If any of y'all get bad off- lemme know and I'll give you some butt!


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

:blink:...


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

I'm doing alright thank you anyway ! Lol 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------

